# Three La Salle Schwinn straight bar estate sale find and ID help please



## Jonswan (Jun 17, 2014)

I bought three prewar straight bar bicycles this weekend at an estate sale and need help in positively identifying and dating them. Once I know what they are, I will decide which to keep, which to sell.

The seller thought these were made of gold and I did not know much about pre war ballon tire Schwinns except they are cool and I wanted one. After some negotiation, I bought all three. They look terrible, dirty and rusty but the frames are solid and all are 26". I may keep one as a rusty rat rod, restore a second one to original and sell the third once I know what I have. I did some research on these bikes and now understand the early Schwinn factory records were lost in a factory fire so identifying them is more difficult.  There is a link to prewar serial number on Bicycle Chronicles' website http://www.bicyclechronicles.com/#!serials/cid0 Two frames are badged "La Salle Chicago Cycle Supply Co."  and the one does not have a badge. La Salle apparently rebadged Schwiin bikes between 1931 and 1940. Any help, references, links is appreciated. Here they are:




From left to right, bike #2 (early straight bar type), #1 middle bike with basket, bike #3 right side, broken handle bar.



Bike #1 with basket, serial # B79926, crank is stamped with "S" and '610"






















I put new black 26" x 2.125" brick pattern tires and new tubes on the basket bike last night, it looks great and I am going to keep it this way for now. A local bike shop is digging out a used but usable skip tooth chain and some pedals for me and I will take her out for a ride.


----------



## Jonswan (Jun 17, 2014)

Bike #2 with earlier angular straight bar type, serial number # W6253 and sweetheart crank stamped "AS & Co" and "41" so this a 1941 Schwinn crank, but the geometry of the frame looks 1933 or 1934?


----------



## Jonswan (Jun 17, 2014)

Bike #3 broken handle bar, no wheels, no badge, no serial number, sweetheart crank stamped "AS & Co." and "40" . What is it? Schwinn or?





















No serial numbers?


----------



## jkent (Jun 17, 2014)

Nice score! Looks like the crank & chain ring on bike #1 should be fore a bike more like #2 and the crank & chain ring on #2 should be for a bike like #1.
The chain ring on #1 looks more like Columbia Westfield 
Not saying the #2 is a Columbia but the both look like they have the wrong ring in them.
I would still be smiling from ear to ear on a haul like that!
Time for a Oxalic Acid bath for all of them. You would be amazed at what is under all of the surface rust.
JKent


----------



## Jonswan (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks Jkent. I agree the rings and cranks are throwing me off. I would really like to positively identify these bikes so I can decide what to do with them. For now I am going to swap a better seat on to bike #1 and ride it as is. Remarkably, the rims are still true. The other bikes have their hardware soaking in Kroil and a mixture of ATF and acetone to loosen the rusty hardware and frozen pedals. In addition to the cool old bicycle license plate on bike #1, I found an old bicycle license badge which I will keep on the bike. 




Anyone know of a link to La Salle Cycle Co.'s history, sales ads, catalogue, etc ?


----------



## jkent (Jun 18, 2014)

In the Sprocket Compilation thread it has the sprocket on Bicycle #1 as a Wald sprocket. 
Maybe aftermarket? But not the same as the westfield sprocket.
Look at post #7 sprocket #6

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?41683-Sprocket-compilation-PIC-HEAVY


And by looking at the wheel to fender spacing on bicycle #2 it looks like it should have 28" wheels.
JKent


----------



## GenuineRides (Jun 18, 2014)

*local help for info*

Jonswan, I live in Winona and have been collecting Schwinns for 20+ years.  I have catalogs, reference bikes and some literature to review, and have a few prewar Schwinns in my basement to help compare.  Many times just the parts can id the approximate year.  I'd be willing to help out, just email me at chris@genuinerides.com or ctees@aol.com.  If you spoke to Tim at Kolters he has my number too.


----------



## Jonswan (Jun 19, 2014)

jkent said:


> In the Sprocket Compilation thread it has the sprocket on Bicycle #1 as a Wald sprocket.
> Maybe aftermarket? But not the same as the westfield sprocket.
> Look at post #7 sprocket #6
> 
> ...




Thanks for the link, you are right, it is a Wald sprocket and the 26" wheels do look undersized in this frame. The plot thickens...


----------



## Jonswan (Jun 19, 2014)

Genuine Rides, it is a small world, thanks and I will send you an e-mail. I do buy from Kolter's when ever possible and he is digging out a skip tooth chain for me.


----------



## elginkid (Jun 20, 2014)

I would imagine the '41 sprocket in the tall frame motorbike may have come from the bike with the Wald setup.


----------



## Jonswan (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks again everyone. Frame #3 did not have a visible serial number so I media blasted the bottom of the frame and discovered it had been ground off. I will never know exactly what it is and I am not comfortable selling a bike without a serial number, so I will keep the frame and do something with fun with it.


----------



## Jonswan (Jun 28, 2014)

From various PM's,

Bike #1, B serial number is a 1939, but which model? The rims may have painted black too.

Bike #2, W serial number is either a 1934 or 1935, but again which model?

Bike #3, no serial number is a 1939, 1940 or 1941 ? Model? Black, ivory front and red pinstripes. 

GenuineRides gave me a call and I am going to try to find the time to meet with him and look at his prewar bikes and compare them to mine.

Still not sure what I would like to do with bikes #1 and 2, but third is not worth selling without a serial number so I may do something fun with it.

Any additional help is appreciated! Thanks all.


----------



## Jonswan (Dec 28, 2014)

Update, I am selling the bike with a basket to a regional buyer and the tall frame bicycle on Ebay, watch her go: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Pre...1930-039-s-straight-bar-prewar-/261716313554?

I am keeping the third one w/o serial number and I going to something fun with it.


----------



## Jonswan (Dec 28, 2014)

Just found this on the oldroads.com website looking for 28" tire bicycles, a 1918 Harley Davidson bicycle with 28" wood wheels and lock at the headstock and frame geometry, it looks like my mystery bike. Thoughts?


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 29, 2014)

Many of the motobike frames had very similar geometry. Since your bike doesn't have the Harley chainring, then probably not. Cool haul for sure, have fun .


----------



## Jonswan (Dec 29, 2014)

Frank, do you who else made frames similar to this? I just want to ID the maker and year of my frame. I am beginning to believe the La Salle badge may not be original to the frame and that is what is thwarting my identification. It seems this frame may be earlier and uses 28" rims?

More on the bike pictured above: http://www.nostalgic.net/restoration-of-a-1918-harley-davidson-bicycle-part-1


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 29, 2014)

Jonswan said:


> Update, I am selling the bike with a basket to a regional buyer and the tall frame bicycle on Ebay, watch her go: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Pre...1930-039-s-straight-bar-prewar-/261716313554?
> 
> I am keeping the third one w/o serial number and I going to something fun with it.



Your unknown serial with the 40 crank is probably a 1940 ...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 29, 2014)

1935 Excelsior Tall Frame
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=67320
1935 Excelsior Tall Frame
Yours is not a Harley. ...and we can positively say that because A: your inbox isn't melting and B: the thread didn't turn into a piss fest of grown men acting like children and calling each other all sorts of fun stuff tell the thread gets locked and or deleted. ..


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm no expert, but by the pics, it doesn't look like the badge has been touched. And the frame looks like it had "28 wheels. Like I said, many manufacturers made this style frame. Here's my Shelby built Western Flyer, which I still haven't pinned down a year, so it's an early 30's bike.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 29, 2014)

Except his is the tall version and schwinn. .. is the green og on that? Nice!


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 29, 2014)

I was just showing an example of the moto frame style.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 29, 2014)

pedal_junky said:


> I was just showing an example of the moto frame style.



I know... didn't mean to sound snarky


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 29, 2014)

Haha,  no worries sir.


----------



## Jonswan (Dec 29, 2014)

From the  National Bicycle History Archive of America:

"Hello,

What you have here is an early 1930s tall frame LaSalle which was made by Arnold, Schwinn & Co. for Chicago Cycle Supply which was a wholesale-distributor. LaSalle was their brand.

When you repeat this information, please credit NBHAA.com.

Hope this helps,

NBHAA.com"


----------



## Jonswan (Dec 31, 2014)

*1939 Schwinn Prewar is on Ebay if you are interested*

I am auctioning the first bike on Ebay if any one is interested.


----------



## GenuineRides (Dec 31, 2014)

*email*

Jon, I emailed you since I could not PM.  Contact me at ctees@aol.com

Chris
GenuineRides


----------

